# Comment valider un certificat ?



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous pour un problème bien trop complexe pour moi et qui m’irrite fortement…
Depuis plus de 2 ans, nous utilisons un logiciel de compta en mode SAS. Ainsi, via "un client Citrix" nous nous connectons à l’application de compta, et tout fonctionne bien.
Toutefois, pour des raisons administratives, nous avons du acquérir le logiciel en nom propre (avant nous nous servions avec l’accord de l’éditeur du "compte" d’un client ami).
Donc ce début janvier 2017, notre compte est migré et de nouveaux identifiant nous sont communiqués. 
À noter aussi que l’adresse URL (https) n’est plus la même, je suppose donc simplement que notre compta n’est plus hébergé sur le même serveur.
Deuxième point très important, comme nombre de logiciels métiers dans l’administration, l’éditeur ne garantie pas le fonctionnement avec MAC.
Mais :
1) Dans une des notes de l’éditeur datant de 2 ou 3 ans, on peut lire système accepté = Windows et Maverick…
2) cela fait plus de deux ans que nous nous servons quotidiennement du logiciel via ce mode SAS sans souci !

Une fois ces liminaires posés :
Vendredi nous avons eu nos nouveaux codes…
On se connecte tout se passe bien (à priori on arrive bien sur le serveur) jusqu’au moment où on essaie d’ouvrir le logiciel. Là message suivant (voir capture d’écran) : 
"Vous avez choisi de ne pas faire confiance à "Gandi Standard SSL CA 2" l’émetteur du certificat de sécurité du serveur"

Ce message me laisse à penser qu’il faut que j’accepte le certificat dont il est question. Mais comment faire cela ? Je ne trouve trace de ce certificat nul part ! Ni dans mon Trousseau, ni dans les préférences de Safari…

Autre hypothèse : L’éditeur ne pas transmis le certificat nécessaire …

Qu’en pensez-vous ?

Je précise que l'essai a été effectué sur deux des 3 machines qui  servent à la compta, et avec plusieurs navigateurs différents.
Les machines utilisées : Un MBP 13" Superdrive de 2012, Un iMac 21" de 2015. Les deux machines fonctionnent sous El capitan et surtout les deux machines avaient parfaitement accès au logiciel compta jusqu'à ce jour…sur notre ancienne session !
Enfin, disposant d'un windows dans une Virtual Box (Windows 10) [Que nous sommes obligés de conserver pour un problème lié aux applications de signature électronique et Java], nous avons essayé de nous connecter via Windows = Pas de problème !!!!!

Ce qui signifierait que le certificat est bien sur les machines ?????
Bien entendu dès lundi nous allons prendre contact avec l'éditeur, mais comme je le disais : Vous êtes sous Mac OS X = on garantie rien et on utilise pas donc on sait pas …
Merci à vous pour vos lumières !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Tu utilises un navigateur pour accéder à cette appli? Si oui lequel?


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour la réactivité :
Navigateur = Safari sur le MBP, mais Firefox sur l'Imac et on a essayé avec Google Chrome = même message à chaque fois !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

Je pense que le plus simple est de se retourner vers l'éditeur du joliciel.


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Oui certes, mais comme j'ai tenté de l'expliquer sous prétexte qu'on travaille avec des macs = tant pis maintenance = proche de zéro et en plus c'est un très gros éditeur qui se moque de perdre un petit client un peu "à part" puisque sous mac…
C'est pourquoi je cherche à me dépanner seul…enfin avec Vous !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit spécifique à Mac.
Pour vérifier si ce certificat est présent sur ta machine, tu ouvres l'appli Trousseau d'accès, tu sélectionnes en haut à gauche :
"Racines du système" puis + bas "Certificat" et dans la zone de recherche en haut à droite de la loupe tu tapes : "Gandi Standard SSL"

Tu verras ainsi si tu as qq chose.


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Non, je n'ai rien j'avais déjà cherché… Mais question : comment se fait-il que dans la machine virtuelle Windows, cela fonctionne ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

omni a dit:


> Non, je n'ai rien j'avais déjà cherché… Mais question : comment se fait-il que dans la machine virtuelle Windows, cela fonctionne ?


En effet.
Et sous Windows Firefox fonctionne aussi?


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Aie Bonne question ! Je ne sais plus. Mais il me semble bien que sous Win on utilise aussi Firefox… Mais là c'est l'Imac (qui est au bureau) qui possède cette machine virtuelle !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

J'ai testé un truc.
Récupérer chez Gandi le certificat : https://wiki.gandi.net/fr/ssl/intermediate

```
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----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-----END CERTIFICATE-----
```
Tu copies ceci dans un fichier nommé certif.pem via textedit et tu l'enregistres, tu ouvres le Trousseaux, tu sélectionnes "session" en haut à gauche puis Certificats + bas et là tu cliques sur le + en bas de page et tu sélectionnes ton fichier certif.pem créé ci dessus et ça devrait te créer un certificat.

A tester


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour vos lumières !
J'ai donc copier ce certificat dans Textedit, puis enregistrer en .pem
Une fois dans trousseau j'ai ajouter ce certificat à Session/certifcats et je l'ai noté comme fiable.
Mais malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas : toujours le même message…
Par contre dois je l'enregistrer dans Certificat ou dans Mes certificats ?
Tu me diras qu'il suffit que j'essaie !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

Tu as redémarré le Mac avant de réessayer?


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

Oui, je viens de le faire… Effectivement je me suis dit et si tu redémarrais avant d'essayer ? Et hop sitôt dit, sitôt fait !
Mais zut de zut = toujours le même message…
Je vais donc attendre demain et espérer que l'éditeur soit pro et considère qu'un client qui paie mérite son attention…
En tout cas merci pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

Bonne chance.
Et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

CA y est ça marche !!!
Je suis allé voir le lien chez Gandi que vous m'avez fourni et j'ai copier-coller comme vous l'aviez fait, mais à priori il y avait deux partie : C'est à dire dans le même certificat 2 fois "Begin Certificat "
J'ai donc opéré la même manipulation dans le trousseau et là j'ai bien un certificat qui s'est nommé tout seul : Gandi Standard SSL CA 2. Le 2 à la fin = important car quand j'ai copié collé celui que vous m'avez donné la dénomination s'arrêtait avant le 2… 
Et tout cas merci mille fois à vous vous venez de me faire gagner non seulement du temps mais aussi de la sérénité => je n'ai pas besoin d'aller m'énerver auprès de conseiller qui ne peuvent rien pour moi car leur procédure ne prévoit pas l'utilisateur mac !

Merci !!!!!!!


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

```
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
MIIF6TCCA9GgAwIBAgIQBeTcO5Q4qzuFl8umoZhQ4zANBgkqhkiG9w0BAQwFADCB
iDELMAkGA1UEBhMCVVMxEzARBgNVBAgTCk5ldyBKZXJzZXkxFDASBgNVBAcTC0pl
cnNleSBDaXR5MR4wHAYDVQQKExVUaGUgVVNFUlRSVVNUIE5ldHdvcmsxLjAsBgNV
BAMTJVVTRVJUcnVzdCBSU0EgQ2VydGlmaWNhdGlvbiBBdXRob3JpdHkwHhcNMTQw
OTEyMDAwMDAwWhcNMjQwOTExMjM1OTU5WjBfMQswCQYDVQQGEwJGUjEOMAwGA1UE
CBMFUGFyaXMxDjAMBgNVBAcTBVBhcmlzMQ4wDAYDVQQKEwVHYW5kaTEgMB4GA1UE
AxMXR2FuZGkgU3RhbmRhcmQgU1NMIENBIDIwggEiMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4IB
DwAwggEKAoIBAQCUBC2meZV0/9UAPPWu2JSxKXzAjwsLibmCg5duNyj1ohrP0pIL
m6jTh5RzhBCf3DXLwi2SrCG5yzv8QMHBgyHwv/j2nPqcghDA0I5O5Q1MsJFckLSk
QFEW2uSEEi0FXKEfFxkkUap66uEHG4aNAXLy59SDIzme4OFMH2sio7QQZrDtgpbX
bmq08j+1QvzdirWrui0dOnWbMdw+naxb00ENbLAb9Tr1eeohovj0M1JLJC0epJmx
bUi8uBL+cnB89/sCdfSN3tbawKAyGlLfOGsuRTg/PwSWAP2h9KK71RfWJ3wbWFmV
XooS/ZyrgT5SKEhRhWvzkbKGPym1bgNi7tYFAgMBAAGjggF1MIIBcTAfBgNVHSME
GDAWgBRTeb9aqitKz1SA4dibwJ3ysgNmyzAdBgNVHQ4EFgQUs5Cn2MmvTs1hPJ98
rV1/Qf1pMOowDgYDVR0PAQH/BAQDAgGGMBIGA1UdEwEB/wQIMAYBAf8CAQAwHQYD
VR0lBBYwFAYIKwYBBQUHAwEGCCsGAQUFBwMCMCIGA1UdIAQbMBkwDQYLKwYBBAGy
MQECAhowCAYGZ4EMAQIBMFAGA1UdHwRJMEcwRaBDoEGGP2h0dHA6Ly9jcmwudXNl
cnRydXN0LmNvbS9VU0VSVHJ1c3RSU0FDZXJ0aWZpY2F0aW9uQXV0aG9yaXR5LmNy
bDB2BggrBgEFBQcBAQRqMGgwPwYIKwYBBQUHMAKGM2h0dHA6Ly9jcnQudXNlcnRy
dXN0LmNvbS9VU0VSVHJ1c3RSU0FBZGRUcnVzdENBLmNydDAlBggrBgEFBQcwAYYZ
aHR0cDovL29jc3AudXNlcnRydXN0LmNvbTANBgkqhkiG9w0BAQwFAAOCAgEAWGf9
crJq13xhlhl+2UNG0SZ9yFP6ZrBrLafTqlb3OojQO3LJUP33WbKqaPWMcwO7lWUX
zi8c3ZgTopHJ7qFAbjyY1lzzsiI8Le4bpOHeICQW8owRc5E69vrOJAKHypPstLbI
FhfFcvwnQPYT/pOmnVHvPCvYd1ebjGU6NSU2t7WKY28HJ5OxYI2A25bUeo8tqxyI
yW5+1mUfr13KFj8oRtygNeX56eXVlogMT8a3d2dIhCe2H7Bo26y/d7CQuKLJHDJd
ArolQ4FCR7vY4Y8MDEZf7kYzawMUgtN+zY+vkNaOJH1AQrRqahfGlZfh8jjNp+20
J0CT33KpuMZmYzc4ZCIwojvxuch7yPspOqsactIGEk72gtQjbz7Dk+XYtsDe3CMW
1hMwt6CaDixVBgBwAc/qOR2A24j3pSC4W/0xJmmPLQphgzpHphNULB7j7UTKvGof
KA5R2d4On3XNDgOVyvnFqSot/kGkoUeuDcL5OWYzSlvhhChZbH2UF3bkRYKtcCD9
0m9jqNf6oDP6N8v3smWe2lBvP+Sn845dWDKXcCMu5/3EFZucJ48y7RetWIExKREa
m9T8bJUox04FB6b9HbwZ4ui3uRGKLXASUoWNjDNKD/yZkuBjcNqllEdjB+dYxzFf
BT02Vf6Dsuimrdfp5gJ0iHRc2jTbkNJtUQoj1iM=
-----END CERTIFICATE-----
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----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-----END CERTIFICATE-----
```

Pour info = le certificat qui fonctionne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

omni a dit:


> CA y est ça marche !!!
> Je suis allé voir le lien chez Gandi que vous m'avez fourni et j'ai copier-coller comme vous l'aviez fait, mais à priori il y avait deux partie : C'est à dire dans le même certificat 2 fois "Begin Certificat "
> J'ai donc opéré la même manipulation dans le trousseau et là j'ai bien un certificat qui s'est nommé tout seul : Gandi Standard SSL CA 2. Le 2 à la fin = important car quand j'ai copié collé celui que vous m'avez donné la dénomination s'arrêtait avant le 2…
> Et tout cas merci mille fois à vous vous venez de me faire gagner non seulement du temps mais aussi de la sérénité => je n'ai pas besoin d'aller m'énerver auprès de conseiller qui ne peuvent rien pour moi car leur procédure ne prévoit pas l'utilisateur mac !
> ...


Chez moi il se nommait automatiquement  Gandi Standard SSL CA 2 dans les certificats.
J'ai pas tout compris, mais le principal c'est que ça ponctionne.

PS: donc tu as mis 2 certificats.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

Ok j'avais pas pris le bon : SHA1 au lieu de SHA2. Pas loin.

Bravo à toi.


PS peux-tu modifier ton post #16 pour mettre tout ça entre balises Code (en cliquant sur le petit + en haut de la fenêtre de saisie à gauche de la disquette.


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ok j'avais pas pris le bon : SHA1 au lieu de SHA2. Pas loin.
> 
> Bravo à toi.
> 
> ...


Oui c'est cela c'est le SHA2 qui fonctionne !
Et en plus j'ai réussi l'histoire du code qui balise… 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2017)

omni a dit:


> Oui c'est cela c'est le SHA2 qui fonctionne !
> Et en plus j'ai réussi l'histoire du code qui balise…
> Merci


La vie est belle.

Bonne soirée et ne fais pas des heures supp.


----------



## kikoo42123 (8 Juin 2017)

omni a dit:


> Oui c'est cela c'est le SHA2 qui fonctionne !
> Et en plus j'ai réussi l'histoire du code qui balise…
> Merci



Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que toi depuis aujourd'hui. Tout fonctionnait bien ce matin et ce soir le même message d'erreur que toi...
J'ai procédé de la manière expliquée sur cette page. J'ai utilisé ton code car le premier ne fonctionnait effectivement pas.
hélas cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi :-/
Je retrouve bien le certificat correctement nommé dans le trousseau. j'ai essayé de modifier les réglages quand on double clique sur le certificat en mettant "toujours approuver". Mais rien n'y fait, le même message d'erreur s'affiche.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider, je suis sur ce problème depuis 2h30 maintenant et je suis désespéré..

Merci.


----------



## usurp (9 Juin 2017)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu retournes chercher le code, je crois qu'il a changé depuis
https://wiki.gandi.net/fr/ssl/intermediate


----------



## leoch (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
j'ai le même probleme que vous mais mon message dit : 

Vous avez choisi de ne pas faire confiance à « Thawte Premium Server CA » l’emetteur du certificat de sécurité du serveur

je ne trouve pas ce certificat ou du moins j'en ai trouvé un qui ne fonctionne pas

avez vous des idées ?


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> avez vous des idées ?


Oui, celle de ne pas t'immiscer partout étant donné que tu as créé un message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/certificat-citrix-receiver.1301433/


----------



## leoch (26 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, celle de ne pas t'immiscer partout étant donné que tu as créé un message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/certificat-citrix-receiver.1301433/


Merci de cette réponse très cordiale qui règle complètement mon problème problème, d’auta Plus que c’est vous qui m’avez redirigé vers ce sujet !


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> Merci de cette réponse très cordiale qui règle complètement mon problème problème, d’auta Plus que c’est vous qui m’avez redirigé vers ce sujet !


C'est bien, mais dans ton autre message, tu ne mentionnes que tout fonctionne maintenant correctement !


----------



## leoch (26 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais dans ton autre message, tu ne mentionnes que tout fonctionne maintenant correctement !


Erreur sur la personne ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ...


----------



## GWild99 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même problème pour le certificat Gandi Standard SSL ca 2 sur un MacBook Pro sous Monterrey. J'ai essayé en copiant collant le code dans un fichier nommé certain.pem puis de l'ouvrir avec le Trousseau, mais ce dernier ne parvient pas à l'ouvrir.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?


----------

